# D.L. Snell's Market Scoops (for writers)



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

I run a blog called D.L. Snell's Market Scoops, where I interview editors about what they want for their anthology or magazine. The product acts as a supplement to submission guidelines and can be reprinted anywhere since I offer non-exclusive rights. I'm like the Associated Press.

If you would like to incorporate D.L. Snell's Market Scoops into your newsletter, zine, website, etc., go to http://marketscoops.blogspot.com and either copy-and-paste the scoop or subscribe to one of the feeds to get the latest update. If you know anyone who might be interested in the product, feel free to forward this message.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

New Scoop for Dead Bait 2, which pays 1¢ / word.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

New Scoop for Sick Things, which pays 1/2¢ / word.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*Mag*: Redstone Science Fiction
*Editor(s)*: Michael Ray and Co-Editor Paul Clemmons
*Pay Rate*: 5¢ / word
*Response Time*: expect 1 month, query after two
*Deadline*: Temp closed since 4/4/10, will reopen in a few weeks
*Description*: Redstone Science Fiction will publish quality stories from across the science fiction spectrum. We are interested in everything from post-cyberpunk to new space opera.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*Antho*: DEADCORE 
*Publisher*: Comet Press 
*Editor(s)*: Cheryl Mullenax 
*Pay rate*: 1/2 ¢ / word 
*Response Time*: 4-6 weeks 
*Deadline*: July 1, 2010 or until filled 
*Description*: Extreme zombie themed horror anthology


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Antho: Tattered Souls 2
Publisher: Cutting Block Press
Editor(s): Frank J. Hutton
Pay Rate: Paying 1.5 ¢ / word, plus one contributor's copy. For established authors, rates are negotiable
Response Time: Final response time: six months or sooner
Deadline: October 31st, 2010
Description: A second loosely-themed anthology in which authors consider where people's actions and desires lead them


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*Zine*: Apex Magazine
*Editor(s)*: Catherynne M. Valente
*Pay rate*: 5 ¢ / word
*Response Time*: 4-6 weeks
*Description*: We want science fiction, fantasy, horror, and mash-ups of all three-the dark, weird stuff down at the bottom of your little literary heart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi D.L. . . .I just realized we never gave you the official welcome and congrats! (Or, at least, not for your blog.  ) Here's a quick overview of the rules, which I'm sure you're aware of. . . .

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

I saw that you were talking about a possible forthcoming fantasy anthology. Is that really in the works?


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Ann!

Ciar, you might be referring to the fantasy anthology Distant Realms, which closed May 31. Apex Magazine takes fantasy stories, though, and it's open.


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

Ah, leave it to me to get it backwards! Good luck with the SciFi anthology!


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

I just visited the blog. What a wonderful, wonderful thing you do. I really wish someone would do something like that for romance/romantic fantasy/paranormal....

Hey, maybe I should? It must be a lot of work, though...


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, Ciar!



Ciar Cullen said:


> I really wish someone would do something like that for romance/romantic fantasy/paranormal....


I'm expanding that way. Originally I only covered horror markets, but I revised the interview questions to be more open-genre. I've actually got an interview request out to Dreams of Decadence as we speak.


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

That's awesome! And if you want any editorial contacts in romance small press area (full book), let me know! I'll hook you up.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

I might just take you up on that offer. Meanwhile, here's something you might find interesting... they publish some of the genres you work in...

*Publisher*: Aspen Mountain Press
Aurora Regency/Aurora Historicals
*Editor(s)*: Celina Summers
*Pay Rate*: 35% US download price; 40 % after 100 sales
*Response Time*: 1 month
*Description*: Aurora Regency and Aurora Historicals are imprints of Aspen Mountain Press, a multi-genre, royalty-paying, independent e-publisher.


----------



## Ciar Cullen (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Aspen has been around a while now, for sure. I'm pretty entrenched in Samhain, but it's always good to have stuff in different spots.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*Zine*: Basement Stories Magazine
*Editor(s)*: Carol Kirkman and James Dent 
*Pay Rate*: 1¢ / word (fiction and nonfiction), $10 flat (poetry) 
*Response Time*: Hopefully less than 30 days. Query if longer.
*Reading Period*: Reading period for Issue 2: July 1 - September 1 
*Description*: A science fiction, fantasy, and horror 'zine about the extraordinary in the ordinary, the wonderful, and the fantastic.

This is the first scoop to use the new questionnaire!


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*Antho*: The Zombie Feed, Vol. 1
*Publisher*: The Zombie Feed (an imprint of Apex Publications)
*Editor(s)*: Jason Sizemore
*Pay Rate*: 1¢ / word
*Response Time*: 4-6 weeks for rejection. Longer if your story is held.
*Reading Period*: Until October 31st, 2010
*Description*: The Zombie Feed, Vol 1 is an introductory anthology for our new zombie book imprint. The stories we're looking to publish can be thought of as more traditional zombie fiction&#8230;end of the world scenarios, social issues, etc. Like Romero attempts in his films. (More in guidelines.)


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

*THE MARKET*

*Zine*: Terraform
*Editor(s)*: Claire L Evans, Brian Merchant
*Pay Rate*: 20 cents a word


----------

